# General > Application Testing >  What code coverage tools do you recommend? - QUESTION / UNSOLVED

## speeedy

Hi my company uses a ton of different languages and rigs for coding and I've been asked to figure out a new code coverage solution.  

I've googled some options but there just isn't that much independent info out there.

So I figured I'd turn to the world (you) to see what everyone else is using/pros/cons before making the painful integration steps. 

I'm going to keep searching and I'll post any/all findings here.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Speedy!

----------

